# Dependent spouse visa?



## ashlip (Aug 12, 2011)

My husband and myself (originally from India) have been living in Ireland for the past 10-11 yrs and we have a 4 year old daughter. My husband is being transferred from Ireland to Canada through intra company transfer and has already obtained an Labour Market Exemtion Opinion (code: C12, Intra-company transferees).

I hold an Indian passport and I would like to know what kind of visa I will need to apply for and also if our daughter who holds an Irish passport need a visa? I tried calling the local Canadian Embassy here in Dublin/UK but I don't think they encourage phone calls so I have sent an email to them and am awaiting reply. But is there somebody out there who has been on the same boat and has some info about this? That would be great help.Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IMO your husband's company should have included you and child on your husband's visa application. Ask them if they could please do this.


----------



## ashlip (Aug 12, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> IMO your husband's company should have included you and child on your husband's visa application. Ask them if they could please do this.


Thank you for your reply.

Just to add to my previous query, My husband and daughter hold Irish passports so they wouldn't require an entry visa and the work permit will be issued to him at the point of entry based on the LMO obtained by his company.

Since I hold an Indian passport, my husband's understanding was that I need to apply for a Temporary resident visa, which would allow me to enter Canada along with my husband. Is that right?


----------

